# Palm boxes



## Spinartist (May 26, 2018)

Found a nice piece of Alexander Palm in my stash & decided to make some boxes.
About 4" diameter. The center without the dark fibers is usually to soft to use but this piece I am able to use it by applying wood hardener to cut it cleanly. Most palm I make into boxes I must use another wood make a bottom.




Mounted in chuck.







If side cut straight it will have lines down side.
I like to cut beads or do a rounded shape for more interesting pattern.




Inside. Unfinished.

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 9


----------



## Spinartist (May 26, 2018)

Bottom of beaded box - photo 1
Rounded side box-photo 2 & 3.
I still need to make lids for both & do final finishing.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 7


----------



## barry richardson (May 26, 2018)

That's awesome looking wood, is the grain on the outside filled with anything? Looks very smooth....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 26, 2018)

Awesome work as usual Lee.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 26, 2018)

You need to save some of that palm for barter on your road trip up here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist (May 26, 2018)

barry richardson said:


> That's awesome looking wood, is the grain on the outside filled with anything? Looks very smooth....




No fill. That's the palm wood surface with a good clean cut & sanded to 400 grit & one coat of Lacquer.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (May 26, 2018)

Very nice...I really like how the rounded one looks.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (May 26, 2018)

That's very cool Lee, I've never seen that, very unusual and eye-catching! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (May 27, 2018)

Those are pretty nice. I'm surprised that it's workable with using resins or hardeners except for the bottom. Thanks for posting the pictures. .......... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 27, 2018)

Very cool. My aunt sent me a box full of palm 2 years ago. Not sure what kind. It's not dark like yours though. That's exactly what I had wanted to use it for, but it was fresh cut and didn't cut smooth for me...

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## rocky1 (May 27, 2018)

Tony said:


> That's very cool Lee, I've never seen that, very unusual and eye-catching! Tony



Sure you have. That old age and CRS thing catching up with you... What did you do in your shop today?




ripjack13 said:


> Very cool. My aunt sent me a box full of palm 2 years ago. Not sure what kind. It's not dark like yours though. That's exactly what I had wanted to use it for, but it was fresh cut and didn't cut smooth for me...



Palm turns really easy but it can be bad about chipping or tearing out, especially on beads and edges. Really sharp tools helps, but Lee will tell you the stuff is hard on tools. (_The palm trunk is porous, sand blows into it an embeds itself in the fluffy material, and the tree grows around it._) If it starts pulling or tearing grain... Stabilize with CA in the affected areas, take your time, stop short of desired circumference and sand into it. It sands really easy too. 

If you contemplate bottle stoppers, drill the hole big enough to epoxy your threaded inserts in, don't try pressing them in, or threading the blank... Don't ask how I know these things.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (May 27, 2018)

Very cool! The little bit of palm I’ve turned was a real PITA, but it’s worth the effort when you end up with something like what you’ve shown.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike Hill (May 29, 2018)

That is WAY cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist (Jun 21, 2018)

Dug deep into my secret burl stash & decided on Amboyna burl for tops with palm finials.
Beaded box top done also but fergot to take photo. I'm still working on the final coats of finish.
Absolutly gorgeous!!! I may have to keep this one!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 4 | Creative 1


----------



## Spinartist (Jun 21, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> Very cool. My aunt sent me a box full of palm 2 years ago. Not sure what kind. It's not dark like yours though. That's exactly what I had wanted to use it for, but it was fresh cut and didn't cut smooth for me...




You wanted to turn boxes from palm??


----------



## Spinartist (Jun 21, 2018)

Monday a tree guy is to cut down a 25' tall Carpenteria palm which is bigger & should be much nicer than this palm!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 21, 2018)

Spinartist said:


> You wanted to turn boxes from palm??



Yes....but I used some ambrosia maple instead.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jun 21, 2018)

Bring some of it to Virginia when you come Lee

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 21, 2018)

Spinartist said:


> Monday a tree guy is to cut down a 25' tall Carpenteria palm which is bigger & should be much nicer than this palm!!!



What? Your bringing me some

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist (Jun 21, 2018)

Lou Currier said:


> What? Your bringing me some




I'll bring some palm. Monday we'll see how good to new tree that's being cut down is!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist (Jun 29, 2018)

Spinartist said:


> Monday a tree guy is to cut down a 25' tall Carpenteria palm which is bigger & should be much nicer than this palm!!!




The dude still hasn't cut down the palm. 
Hopefully next Monday...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 29, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist (Jun 29, 2018)

I'm sure I'll get it. Spoke with him twice in person & said I'll give him $50.


----------



## gman2431 (Jun 29, 2018)

Spinartist said:


> I'm sure I'll get it. Spoke with him twice in person & said I'll give him $50.



I would be interested in some more than likely


----------



## Spinartist (Jun 30, 2018)

gman2431 said:


> I would be interested in some more than likely




There will be enough to share!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 1, 2018)

joo nee won o dos fancy toothed chain sawing mow chines....


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 1, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> joo nee won o dos fancy toothed chain sawing mow chines....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jul 1, 2018)

I think @ripjack13 got ahold of some of my meds.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 2, 2018)

Spinartist said:


>



Sheesh man...I gotta spell it out....
You need to get a chainsaw. Cut that tree down yourself....


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 2, 2018)




----------



## Spinartist (Jul 2, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> Sheesh man...I gotta spell it out....
> You need to get a chainsaw. Cut that tree down yourself....




Got 4 chainsaws but don't have permission to cut it down...


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jul 2, 2018)

Spinartist said:


> Got 4 chainsaws but *don't have permission* to cut it down...



That works for me. It's always better to go that route........... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 2, 2018)

They cut it down today!! About 10' log laying on ground. I'll be there in the morning with my chain saw.
Fat end has about 2" of black fibers. Other end 3/4".
Picts tomorrow!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Jul 2, 2018)




----------



## Lou Currier (Jul 2, 2018)

Going to get some NIP tomorrow morning  the person who cut it down called it pine

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 2, 2018)

Lou Currier said:


> Going to get some NIP tomorrow morning  the person who cut it down called it pine




*Take* plastic TO SET IT ON or tubs to put it in!! *Mineral spirits*!!! Rags & Gloves!!! & old clothes & shoes.
It oozes white EXTREEMLY STICKY sap for a couple weeks! Do not leave it in your vehicle longer than necessary!!

*Mineral spirits *cleans it up when fresh. Clean the bottom of your shoes before getting back in your vehicle or your floor mats will be trashed!!!
Palmetto bugs eat the fresh sap & get stoned and run & fly around like crazy idiots during the daytime - REALLY!!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 2


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 3, 2018)

SO... essentially you're saying, "Borrow your neighbor's pickup to haul it in!" right?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tim Carter (Jul 3, 2018)

Take a tarp to put in the trunk of your car or bed of the pickup to let the sap drip on. It's really a PIA to get off!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 3, 2018)

OK now... Back to my thread about PALM...
Cut up the 10'ish piece of palm today. Wasn't as nice as I imagined but still very useable.
Going to process it tomorrow &/or Thursday-ish. It stood dead longer than I like.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 3, 2018)

Wrap one end up tight with Gorilla Tape and fill with resin!


----------



## Tim Carter (Jul 4, 2018)

Did you get the root ball too? The idea of using resin is excellent! Solves the problem of how to harden the center of the palm to be able to turn a hollow form or bowl.


----------



## Lou Currier (Jul 4, 2018)

It would be an expensive waste of resin just to be turned out. Turn a plug and then use resin if you want. Cheaper that way.


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 4, 2018)

Tim Carter said:


> Did you get the root ball too? The idea of using resin is excellent! Solves the problem of how to harden the center of the palm to be able to turn a hollow form or bowl.




the root ball on that type of palm is no good. I've dug them up before... Waste of time


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Silmar 41 can be purchased for $35 a gallon, shipping costs $18.50 to me, supplier I'm using will ship 2 in the box for about $5 more on shipping. So 2 gallons for $93; to your door, so it's reasonable as far as resins go. One could put a big dowel through the middle as a filler to save time and resin if you really wanted too. Or, you could cut bowl sized chunks, and plug each individually.


----------

